# Woman finds glove baked into bread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I gotta hand it to her, that's some weird story!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/northern_ireland/8468145.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, it was just a high fiber version. Nothing to get all finey about:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

At least the hand wasn't still in it.  (That would be more likely if it was a Hot Pocket product) :googly:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

so thats where OJ's other glove went


----------

